# A Professing, Spirit lead, Reformed Christian who is a Pro Wrestler by trait



## ReformedWretch (Feb 9, 2005)

Good idea or no? Why or why not?

I got the idea for this post in the thread where I ask if any of you would know the old black and white picture was of me.

I was into wrestling *BIG TIME* for years and years. I got the opportunity to be a wrestler years ago, but decided to stop persuing it to get married instead. (My wife HATED it).

A few years ago I was invited back, this time as a manager. I have the ability to what they call "get over" by just picking up the house mic and talking (what they call promo's).

If you put me with a wrestler who was good in the ring, but couldn't talk well, I would make him a HIT! I also have a good mind for stories (called angles) and I know how to make people believe what they see (called working).

I was really getting into it my second time through and was succeeding on the local circuit. I played a pompous jerk who was a right wing, conservative blow hard. I was displayed as being extremely wealthy (I even rented a limo to take me to the arena) and was dubbed "The Idol".

After some soul searching, prayer, and consultation with friends I decided to walk away for good. It was *HARD*. I had a request from a large wrestling company for a video of my work and had recieved a call from a local promoter who is well known on the wrestling circuit.

When I quit, I simply didn't show up (called a no-show) and it is the kiss of death in the wrestling world. A young up and comer, no-showing will ruin your reputation no matter how talented you are. I did it that way so I could not return because to this day I am still tempted by it.

My pastor feels I did the right thing, as does my wife. I am confident that I did (for the most part) but I am just curious as to you alls thoughts in regard to this. I know a few guys who profess Christ and claim to serve him as Lord who still wrestle.

It can be a disgusting business with drugs, sexual imorality, and things so disturbing I still get the shivers thinking about them. Now, you do not have to partake of them for the most part but I have a hard time accepting that one can be a professing and PRACTICING Christian in this enviornment. Could I be wrong?

Just looking for thoughts.


----------



## ANT (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm not sure about the wrestling thing. You probably have alot more inside information on this than I know about. 

I used to be a tattoo artist around 10 years ago and know much more inside information about the actual art form and practices than do most. I have often ran the question through my mind ... Can a Christian be a tattoo artist (given he does not conform to the image or practices of most, abiding by stricter principles) ... I have never been able to go back into it (even though I own thousands of dollars of tattoo equipment and medical supplies) because it stills violates my conscience. I have talked to a number of pastors about it in-depth, and they have all told me it would be acceptable given the circumstances we talked about. But alas, it bothers my conscience to much.

I would give you the same advice. Talk to a number of pastors and godly individuals whom you know to be walking in the Truth. Make your decision accordingly, and do not violate the Word of God or your conscience in making your decision.

I don't know if that helps, but I hope so.

On another note ... Hulk Hogan lives just a couple miles away from my house. I went shopping one day in J.C. Penney's at Countryside Mall, I walked out of the dressing room and about 5' away there was Hulk Hogan doing some shopping. I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

I met Hogan once. Not like he would remember but it was cool except I felt like I was 4 foot tall!

Thanks for the advice and info on your feeling with tattooing!


----------



## satz (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think there is anything wrong with being a WRESTLER per se... but the kind of wrestling you seem to be talking about, with 'angles' and the like, i think is more likely to lead to compromise. 

Again, there is nothing ( i think ) inherently wrong with it, as it just seems to be a form of story telling entertainment, but i think that realistically speaking looking at today's enviroment, a christian in the industry would have to either compromise or end up not being very popular at all. 

I don't claim to know alot about pro wrestling, but from what i have seen from the WWE and such i think that most of the 'angles' would involve immorality of some sort. I don't think there is anything wrong with protraying competition and rivalry if it is done within limits, but from what i have seen most pro-wrestling storylines would inevitably go too far.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

That's my concern Mark.

If I play a "bad guy" and by that I mean an arrogant, prideful, manipulating man who flaunts his wealth and education and cheats to help those in his charge win, is that wrong?

I always looked at it as "acting" because no one in wrestling is actually like their characters! In fact, it's the guys who play "evil" characters who are almost always the nicest guys in "real life".


----------



## gwine (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> That's my concern Mark.
> 
> If I play a "bad guy" and by that I mean an arrogant, prideful, manipulating man who flaunts his wealth and education and cheats to help those in his charge win, is that wrong?
> ...



Maybe it's just me but I see a difference between an actor in a movie playing the bad guy and someone in the wrestling arena using a (even fake) 'bad' persona. Usually the movie actor has (or will be) been in multiple roles and people will understand that. In wrestling you are presumably only outside your 'normal' self for just wrestling. Perhaps people in the match realize that, but I know it would turn me off. Of course, I don't like smart-mouth actors either.

If it were wrestling ala high school or olympic competition then I would see no problem with that. But that would be too dull for the world, wouldn't it?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2005)

I had an interesting experience a few years ago. I was in Dallas for a General Assembly, and in the hotel's sports bar/restaurant with some friends discussing the day's events (overtures, etc) In the same restaurant was a group of wrestlers, including Randy "Macho Man" Savage. There was a period where the whole group of us talked for an hour or so about all kinds of things, including Christ. It was an excellent lesson for me when a good friend and seasoned pastor spoke to them. It was also a good lesson in Christian liberty when we were a bit embarassed by a young minister who (while not drunk) had certainly had a bit more than he should have and it was obvious even to the wrestlers.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> On another note ... Hulk Hogan lives just a couple miles away from my house. I went shopping one day in J.C. Penney's at Countryside Mall, I walked out of the dressing room and about 5' away there was Hulk Hogan doing some shopping. I thought that was pretty cool!


Wow, that really must have been cool. 

BTW, didn't I read somewhere that Hulk Hogan was a professing Christian?


----------



## ANT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> BTW, didn't I read somewhere that Hulk Hogan was a professing Christian?



I do not think I have ever heard that. 

I have heard that he rides his motorcycles through his house sometimes.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

Hogan professes Christ. When he visits sick kids for the "Make a wish foundation" he tells the childs parents that he will share Jesus Christ with the kids. He says it's a condition of him agreeing to visit them.


----------



## gwine (Feb 10, 2005)

> I have heard that he rides his motorcycles through his house sometimes.



Christian liberty allows him to do that.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Adam,
I think you DEFINITELY made the right choice to leave and not go back to the wrestling world. That world is complete vanity. It exalts the ego above all else and makes a mockery of being civilized. When the wrestlers do all that "smack talking" its basically threatening and being rude, evil, and arrogant towards all opponents. Its certainly NO place for a Christian, although I wouldn't argue that no one involved could possibly BE a Christian. The worst thing about it is that is calls evil, "good", in that it makes the worst traits about being a fallen human (greed, pride, selfishness, trampling upon others, etc.) values to be sought after and applauded by others (the fans). 

The general "athleticism" of the whole thing, in my opinion, is also something to be avoided because it callouses the conscience against acting cruely and savagely towards others. Little kids who watch those shows oftentimes end up wanting to emulate their "hero's" by performing like actions on others. I've seen plenty of evidence of this on the news where kids have done terrible things to each other in attempts to copy what they have grilled into their minds.

My


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

Christopher (we have alot of Chris's here!)



> It exalts the ego above all else and makes a mockery of being civilized.



Two things I struggle with from time to time and before reading your opinion it never struck me that it could because of wrestling! Wow....



> When the wrestlers do all that "smack talking" its basically threatening and being rude, evil, and arrogant towards all opponents.



Another one of my struggles that I sometimes see as a strength (speaking my mind).



> it makes the worst traits about being a fallen human (greed, pride, selfishness, trampling upon others, etc.) values to be sought after and applauded by others (the fans).



That's it man, this has been the best response to this question ever.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

Can I elaborate on this some more....I am just amazed by Chris's answer because it hits on my struggles so much. I am even more amazed that I never thought of my love and involvement in wrestling being to blame. (Dunno why I never thought of that).

I've always been proud of myself. Self esteem has never, *EVER* been an issue with me.I wouldn't say I am an arrogant jerk, but wrestling teaches you to take something natural about yourself and exagerate it. So, I was taking my confidence and multiplying it time a thousand. I can now see why "coming down from that" could be difficult sometimes.

The "smack talking" is pushed *HARD* because it is considered a "promo" or selling yourself, the match, the card, the league, the sport. It's wrestlings "PR". I have found myself using my ability to talk like that to not only "push wrestling" but to convince others in my life of other things! I have gotten cards from people in our staff meetings saying things like "I just love to hear you talk" and "You really now how to get your point across", etc.

Wrestling exaults these attributes and they are sought after badly.

I have alot to think about. For the first time in my life I am considering giving it up completely. I don't participate, I don't watch it on TV, but I do visit web sites and message bords. I may just leave it all alone from now on.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 10, 2005)

Adam,
Not to get you thinking back to your wrestling days or anything, but I was just curious what kind of training you went through in preparation for your involvement with the wrestling? Have you ever seen that TV show where 10 or 15 guys train with some professional wrestlers and see if they have what it takes to cut it. Was your training anything like that?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 10, 2005)

I try never even to watch it either, Adam, and for the reasons that I gave above.

Its easy to get sucked into this form of entertainment: its graphic, violent, fast-paced, hard-hitting: its got all the elements to grab one's attention and keep it. But because of all the negative aspects of it, I try to IMMEDIATELY change the channel when I see it. However, once or twice I've gotten sucked in to half an hour or so. I makes me wonder, why would I WANT to see someone lying on a floor, helpless, being pummeled, twisted, choked, kicked, violently struck with furniture, etc. and just receiving all this pain and having thousands of people around the auditorium screaming, applauding, and absolutely loving it. It kind of reminds me of "Crucify Him! Crucify Him!" What is it about me that would long for this type of cruelty towards others? Whatever it is, I don't like it!

As an aside:
I remember once as a small child my parents took me on vacation, and while we were there we went inside this big auditorium where a "professional wrestling match" was going on. I took one look at what they were doing to each other and was horrified and cried! How calloused I've become since that day.

Oh, to return to the innocence of a child!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Adam,
> Not to get you thinking back to your wrestling days or anything, but I was just curious what kind of training you went through in preparation for your involvement with the wrestling? Have you ever seen that TV show where 10 or 15 guys train with some professional wrestlers and see if they have what it takes to cut it. Was your training anything like that?



I was trained by a guy who knew me and wanted me to succeed. So I had fun. Most times 99.99% of the time you are trained by guys who want to make you "pay your dues" and it is *BRUTAL*. Those TV shows aren't half of how hard they make it. I know guys who had legs snapped, ankles broken, etc on PURPOSE to see if they would come back.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> I try never even to watch it either, Adam, and for the reasons that I gave above.
> 
> Its easy to get sucked into this form of entertainment: its graphic, violent, fast-paced, hard-hitting: its got all the elements to grab one's attention and keep it. But because of all the negative aspects of it, I try to IMMEDIATELY change the channel when I see it. However, once or twice I've gotten sucked in to half an hour or so. I makes me wonder, why would I WANT to see someone lying on a floor, helpless, being pummeled, twisted, choked, kicked, violently struck with furniture, etc. and just receiving all this pain and having thousands of people around the auditorium screaming, applauding, and absolutely loving it. It kind of reminds me of "Crucify Him! Crucify Him!" What is it about me that would long for this type of cruelty towards others? Whatever it is, I don't like it!
> ...



More great points!


----------

